# Navajas, Jalisco obsidian



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone in the Chapala area been to, or have knowledge about Don Eleno's obsidian workshop in Navajas? This is near the road between Santa Cruz and Tala, and about 30 km from Chapala. I want to have something made from black obsidian, and he looks like a good choice. 

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not know your guy but in the main plaza in Tequila( he has a booth in the plaza) there is a sculpture that has a rainbow obsidian mine and a studio in town, he also has plain black obsidian,I am sure he could make any object for you...


----------

